# bypass Montreal



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Planning to drive to Halifax from Toronto via Hwy 401. Is there anyway to bypass Montreal without delay much ? Drove through there and back quite a few times and I always got stuck with the traffic there. Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

There's now the Autoroute 30 bypass of Montreal (here's a story). I took it in Dec 2012 just after it opened, and it was a slick way to avoid the Montreal craziness. There's a toll on one bridge, but I think only $1.50 or so.

If I remember right, the signage can be a little tricky going eastwards - some of the approach signs used various community names and highway numbers, but this may have improved.


----------



## Ben1491 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you NorthernRaven. That was quick ! I just found this route after I google it a minute ago. Should have done this first before I post.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

I've actually driven up from Halifax a couple of times in December. After you cross from New Brunswick, highway 185 is only two lane for a good chunk, although they've been working at twinning more and more of it. I always hit that area after sunset, and it was always snowing. Take a couple of extra jugs of windshield fluid - you can go through a _lot_ clearing dirty crud off. Also, Quebec (I guess like Ontario), has a 100km/h limit on even major 4-laners, so you risk either piddling along being scorned by the scofflaw majority, or risk a random speeding fine if you crank it up.

On the other hand, aside from moose, the 110km/h parts of New Brunswick are always lovely driving.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

And here I thought you were talking about a pipeline.


----------

